
Sex Scandal Toppled a Silicon Valley Chief. Investors Say, So What? - draenei
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/27/technology/sexual-misconduct-silicon-valley.html
======
AndrewKemendo
It's just a reality that the majority of people will ignore or overlook a
personal failing of a business partner, politician, celebrity, etc... so long
as they are successful.

I think that's what makes the #metoo movement so impactful. That for a
specific type of failing, namely male initiated sexual assault/harrassment,
your profile is proportional to your culpability.

The fact that pretty much nobody outside of SV/VC knows who Mike Cagney is,
and he's really successful, and he had a consensual relationship, means this
is a non-story. Nobody cares that he lied to his board.

------
jabberslocku
Summary:

\- Powerful man owns business and raises money to build value and employee
people

\- Said Powerful man attracts female employees who flirt with him, and choose
to date him

\- People are aghast that a man and woman would have a relationship

This article mentions no criminal investigation and no legal proceedings.

This is literally virtue signalling and faux moral policing.

If consenting adults get involved, and money is made and value created....
then who are we to judge them?

Before thinking I'm out of line for these comments.... think back to when YOU
met YOUR partner and how that can be construed by a low-IQ reporter in this
day and age.

------
vfulco2
capitalism > decency. Full stop.

